

Divvy - Cuz OS X app windows get cluttered fast - samratjp
http://www.mizage.com/divvy/

======
erikano
You might also want to check out tiling window managers such as xmonad [1].
There are also instructions on getting it working under OS X [2], but I
haven't tested that (since I do not own any computer running OS X).

[1]: <http://xmonad.org/>

[2]:
[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_on_Ap...](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_on_Apple_OSX)

~~~
daxelrod
xmonad for Mac OS X would be fantastic.

Unfortunately, while OS X can run an xserver to use with programs that are
written to use X11, it has its own native window manager for native Mac
programs. (To give you an idea of how rare X11 programs are, the xserver is an
optional install, as part of the developer tools.)

As far as I can tell, xmonad running on a Mac is still only an X11 window
manager.

